

Show HN: HAPPY PLANET – WE SEARCH AND APPLY FOR JOBS FOR YOU!!! - rustik123
http://www.happypla.net

======
robotnoises
This is an interesting idea, as it does attempt to solve a problem. Filling
out applications can be very tedious.

I have a couple of questions:

1\. A lot of job applications require information like a social security
number. Is there a way you can do what you need to do without that
information?

2\. None of the links in the footer work. I think any business that is
actively engaging in the collection of personal data, even if the clients are
willfully giving it to you, should provide access to all of your legal docs
and maybe even an FAQ.

3\. Potentially there is a large % of your customer base that are short on
cash, since I think it's safe to assume that a lot of them don't currently
have a job. Do you collect the fees up front? If so that can be a problem.

~~~
rustik123
1\. Currently, we circumvent that by only applying through job sites/listings
that do not require sensitive information such as SSN

2\. links have been updated

3\. That indeed is a problem. We're planning on automating as much of the
process as possible and thus, bringing the price down significantly. If they
userbase is large enough, we may even make it free and charge companies for
job listings and preferred access to our job seekers.

------
phantom_oracle
At scale, I don't see many job-seekers paying $100 to send out 50 applications
on their behalf.

When you don't have a job, money is tight but time is cheap, so people will do
the applying themselves.

When you do have a job, time is tight, but you won't be praying/spraying your
CV all over and you'll be selective about your next job.

Good luck though.

------
rustik123
Sorry for confusion. The legal links have been updated. Hope this helps.

